# Nectar Question



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

I love watching the ladies work the persimmon trees nearby. I have many smaller trees that I can get an upclose view. However, the one I will always remember - a couple years ago, there was a magnificent roar coming from a giant male persimmon loaded with the tiny blooms. I have always assumed that the male flowers produced only pollen. Am I correct or can nectar be obtained also?

CC


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Male persimmons only produce pollen. The interesting thing is that very rarely a female persimmon will produce pollen too. Therefore, you have a self fertile tree. The cultivar D.v. 'Meader' is like this.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Walliebee,

I knew I was hoping against hope! 

CC


----------

